# How to get rid of phorid flies



## EightLeggedFrea (Oct 26, 2008)

After reading a disturbing report about Ts and nematode worm infections, I'd like to know of a way to get rid of phorids if ever I see them considering phorids are potential carriers of nematode worms.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Oct 26, 2008)

I would change the subsrate immediatly and check the T for anything abnormal and more or less "clean" the if you can handle it...


----------



## JayzunBoget (Oct 26, 2008)

Once you have phorid flies, cleanliness and dryness is the solution.
The larvae need moist, decomposing matter to survive on/in. 
If they don't have that, they cannot survive. No larvae, no more adults.
To kill off some of the adults, you can use fruitfly flypaper ro you can leave out a bowl of fruit juice mixed 50/50 with water and a drop of dish soap.
The flies land on the liquid, the surface tension of wich would usually support the fly is destroyed by the soap and thus drown the ususpecting fly.


----------



## Radamanthys (Oct 27, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> To kill off some of the adults, you can use fruitfly flypaper ro you can leave out a bowl of fruit juice mixed 50/50 with water and a drop of dish soap.
> The flies land on the liquid, the surface tension of wich would usually support the fly is destroyed by the soap and thus drown the ususpecting fly.


Chemical traps for the poor devils - loved it ^^

Jayzun is right, you have to get rid of the larvae, and you get rid of the adults.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 27, 2008)

treatment with type 3 predatory mites will work as well with the mites preying on eggs and larvae, as well as any adults they can catch. Since you did not specify what type of T I just wanted to include this as an alternative should you have a species that prefers moist conditions.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Oct 27, 2008)

reverendsterlin said:


> treatment with type 3 predatory mites will work as well with the mites preying on eggs and larvae, as well as any adults they can catch. Since you did not specify what type of T I just wanted to include this as an alternative should you have a species that prefers moist conditions.


So you actually introduce these mites to feed on phorid larvae? 
Where would you get them? 
What keeps them from preying on the T itself?
Where can I learn more about these?


----------



## Moltar (Oct 27, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> Once you have phorid flies, cleanliness and dryness is the solution.
> The larvae need moist, decomposing matter to survive on/in.
> If they don't have that, they cannot survive. No larvae, no more adults.
> To kill off some of the adults, you can use fruitfly flypaper ro you can leave out a bowl of fruit juice mixed 50/50 with water and a drop of dish soap.
> The flies land on the liquid, the surface tension of wich would usually support the fly is destroyed by the soap and thus drown the ususpecting fly.


I'd like to add that some phorids will also lay eggs in dank places like sink drain cleanouts and under toilet seat rims. Pour bleach down all your drains and scrub very well underneath your toilet rim with a strong cleanser if you see even ONE phorid in these areas. Better yet, do it anyway just in case.

In addition to juice traps, another trapping method that worked for me was to put a dead cricket (or roach) in the middle of a glue trap. Then place the glue trap near where you're seeing the phorids. When they land to lay eggs in the decaying cricket they get stuck in the glue. I caught dozens, maybe even hundreds this way. This works because phorids do a lot of running around on surfaces as well as flying.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 27, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> So you actually introduce these mites to feed on phorid larvae?
> Where would you get them?
> What keeps them from preying on the T itself?
> Where can I learn more about these?


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=136229
about halfway down is my post on these along with a list of suppliers, hope it helps


----------



## JayzunBoget (Oct 27, 2008)

reverendsterlin said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=136229
> about halfway down is my post on these along with a list of suppliers, hope it helps


Wow, that is some awesome info, thanx!!:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 27, 2008)

holy crap, i stumbled on this thread as a bored thing to do before bed and sat there for 30 mins reading and trying to figure out what on earth was being said by Dr. Reverendsterlin, that mite info is a MUST have for any T owner. ive saved it to my own personal info log but did anyone sticky that or make it available in some sorta public field?


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 28, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> holy crap, i stumbled on this thread as a bored thing to do before bed and sat there for 30 mins reading and trying to figure out what on earth was being said by Dr. Reverendsterlin, that mite info is a MUST have for any T owner. ive saved it to my own personal info log but did anyone sticky that or make it available in some sorta public field?


It has been mentioned before but I keep it on a drive if I cannot find one of the links for it lol and the information can be complied from other sources. Thanks for the kind words.


----------

